# Velodyne dd15+ with harmony remote ultimate



## drummerboy1962 (Jul 13, 2016)

I am trying to operate the vel dd15+ sub with the harmony remote and I have succeed in pairing it up and manage to get the display on the remote,but when pressing the buttons on the remote It does no register.Every other source is fine but the velodyne does not respond to the remote.Has the velodyne been made not compatible with any other remote.I can't seem to find any info on this so if anyone here knows anything or has tried this remote with the velodyne DD+please respond as for the life of me I can't seem to figure this out.Thanks guys.


----------

